# Selling: TiVo Premiere 45-Hour with PRODUCT LIFETIME SERVICE



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130887099098

Here's the link to my _second_ TiVo Premiere that I am selling. 
All reset, packed up, and ready to go! Thanks for looking!


----------



## drkside (Mar 23, 2013)

checking it out now


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

drkside said:


> checking it out now


Thanks


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130887099098

Here's the link to my _second_ TiVo Premiere that I am selling. Thanks for looking!


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Sold


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

You in the wrong thread or something???


----------

